# Fire, Wind, and Water (1270 words)



## LeeC (Sep 21, 2014)

So much of our writing is humanistic or anthropomorphic, often fanciful, ranging from humorous to residual primal, that I thought a balancing dose of the awesomeness of real life is in order. 

This not being a formal paper, and conveying well known material, I didn't include the customary supporting references. Such are so voluminous to have spilled over into visual media. If you follow natural sciences topics much, you're likely already aware of much of what's said herein. 

Hoping for suggestions on how this might be better written  It's intended as an overview, in not including so much detail I lose the reader. 

▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼

*Fire, Wind, and Water*​
Whatever divine presence one might believe in, physically the Earth, and its conducive biosphere, are contingent upon powerful natural forces we're just beginning to understand the extent of. We're part of an endlessly changing system of intimate relationships between all life forms and our common habitat, that we too often fail to understand and appreciate sufficiently. 

A bridging topic is the weather, we all generally follow to some degree. It seems like in the past decades there's been an increase in volatile weather, but in the hindsight of eons is seen as a minor phase of cycles influenced by various sources. 

Basically, weather is the result of ocean currents distributing heat from our sun around the world. These currents have their origin in the bitter cold waters around Antarctica. That may seem a bit oxymoronic, but (simplistically speaking) it's in the violent ocean flows around Antarctica that the currents are generated, which pick up warmer water as they circle back around. A driving force is wind, caused primarily by differences in atmosphere and planet rotation, which moves warm, moist air from the tropics down to collide with freezing air over the South Pole, maintaining a massive storm system there. Like an unending hurricane with a 4,000 mile diameter, this polar jet stream drives the ocean circulation around Antarctica. Think of it like the elusive perpetual motion concept, with wind and water in tandem protecting the Earth from precipitate swings in weather by distributing gradient differences. The overall positive consequence of which is a suitable habitat for all the life forms that have evolved. 

Water and wind also play a vital role in distributing life sustaining nutrients but they aren't the only players. Beneath the sea floor, forces inside the Earth are a crucial source of basic materials that nurture life, where violent up-swellings through the crust of the so-called solid Earth free minerals essential to life. Where molten rock meets deep frigid ocean water, the dense salty water dissolves solidifying rock, freeing minerals containing sulfur and iron. These nutrients not only foster thriving colonies of life at deep sea vents, but over thousands of years are circulated through the oceans of the world, ultimately rising to the surface and contributing to an amazing explosion of life. Phytoplankton absorb these nutrients and multiply rapidly to almost 50 billion tons of biomass each year, which is the base of the food chain for marine life. Phytoplankton that aren't eaten, die and sink back to the floor of the ocean to remain for thousands of years, some of which eventually deliver their precious nutrients to life on land.

As but one example, an amazing find in recent years is the dependance of the Amazon rainforest, roughly 40 percent of the South American continent and the most species rich biome in the world; on the Sahara, a tenth of the African continent that is one of the most bleak, driest, and dustiest places on Earth. 

There is a depression in the Sahara (the Bodélé Depression) where 6000 years ago was the world's largest fresh water lake. A 24,000 square mile area of this ancient lake bed is the sediment of the remains of plankton (diatomite),  a rich source of phosphorous needed by all living things. Reentering the chain of life, it is carried by prevailing winds, as much as 40 million tons of dust transported annually, over 5,000 miles across the Atlantic to the Amazon rainforests of South America, where the soil is deficient in phosphate. There, water droplets form on the dust particles (a primary initiator of the wet season), delivering thousands of tons of phosphate to the forest below as rainfall, in a culmination of events that began far back in our time and halfway around the world. This is but one of many ways vital nutrients are spread around the Earth, each with their own story. The minerals distributed are the basis of all life on Earth. 

To follow this connection further, you might have guessed this affects the availability of oxygen in the atmosphere, but maybe not how as we've also learned more recently. The Amazon rainforest is a key link in oxygen supply, but itself is nearly a net-zero user of the oxygen it produces. Again we return to water, in that the Amazon rains wash nutrient rich sediment out to the Amazon delta where microscopic plankton thrive on the nutrients. As these plankton blooms spread farther out to sea, some of these tiny organisms act like plants in absorbing carbon dioxide and releasing oxygen. Covering up to 25,000 square miles, these plankton blooms are responsible for over half the oxygen we breathe.

Following the interconnections, storm clouds around the world produce around forty lightning strikes every second of every day. The average thunder cloud contains enough energy to power a city the size of Denver for 10 hours. A beneficial effect of this is that the electricity breaks apart the molecules of nitrogen contained in the air, which often reconnect with oxygen creating a vital nutrient called nitrate. Nitrates are of course absorbed by plants, and when the plants are eaten the nitrates are available to other life forms like ourselves. 

Another way lightning promotes life on Earth is in starting forest and grass fires, which aid in renewing life by unlocking nutrients needed for new life — nutrients that would otherwise be locked up for decades. As a decomposer, fires are essential to many of the world's ecosystems, and lest you miss the interconnectedness, fire needs oxygen to assist in the renewal of life. 

As with all processes of life renewal and growth, there is a balance of what is beneficial and what is not. Take the sun for instance, which is essential to life sustaining processes. But, the sun also produces radiation which could wreak havoc on our planet. A balancing factor here is the Earth's magnetosphere, generated by the rotation of the Earth’s core, which deflects much of the higher energy particle radiation that could endanger life on Earth. When a coronal mass ejection arrives though, it rends the magnetosphere, allowing a vast number of charged particles to breach the magnetic field’s first layer. But the Earth has a second line of defense. Inner magnetic fields steer the radiation down towards the poles, triggering something visible, one of nature’s true wonders, the Northern and Southern Lights. The Earth’s magnetic field have shielded the planet from the sun’s deadly radiation for billions of years, enabling life to take hold and flourish. 

So far, we've discussed major life sustaining processes, but the same interconnectedness between and down through more localized biomes and ecosystems exists, many we don't yet fully understand. A more localized example is the seasonal rainforest on the west coast of Canada. Here, to sustain the habitat, there is an intricate web of dependencies between mostly plants, Grizzly Bears, salmon, slugs, flies, flying squirrels, fungus, and microorganisms. All in addition to the overarching dependencies on physical phenomenona such as have been touched on above. 

The human species' success, over our blink of an eye existence in geological time, has resulted in widespread activity. Today our presence can be seen across 80 percent of the landmass, and we are significantly affecting the many natural cycles that govern our planet. From what we know of the history of life on Earth, whatever changes are wrought, life in some form is likely to continue about another billion years. Then the increase in solar luminosity will be such that the Earth's water will evaporate and escape into space, rendering the planet inhospitable to all known terrestrial life.

▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼▲▼


----------



## hvysmker (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the article, LeeC. It must have taken plenty of research.

First of all, to get it out of the way, I DO believe in Global Warming. What I DON'T believe is the culpability of humanity in the process. I blame it, if blame is appropriate, on natural cycles.  The Earth is like a top. Ever since it's inception, it been spinning somewhat erratically. A fraction of a degree off over the ages affects our weather.  We are, in our way, a part of the ecology system. We even have the means to bring on another, brief  by some standards, dark age if we loose our atomic weapons on ourselves.  I liken us to ants on a large apple, seemingly innocuous at first glance, but able to eventually dig in and eat the entire fruit.

Sometimes I sit and ponder about current scientific knowledge. Well, not the knowledge as much as learned theories. Are they real, or fantasies as we write, only backed up by endless strings of college degrees?

Compare present scientific theories with those of a couple hundred years ago.  How many of them have fallen to present knowledge and, with the computer age, much more complex theories?  With better computers in the future, better number-crunching, how many of OURS will join there's in future humorous literature?

Why does life in this universe HAVE to be based on carbon?  Uh, I can't hear you?  Oh, because God singled us out?  Is that it?

I'm not saying NO, or YES. I simply don't have enough evidence, one way or another, to have a VALID opinion.  And I admit it. I'm NOT an atheist, more an agnostic.  Show me proof and I'll convert in a moment.  I admit that if I have time while on my deathbed, I'll pray to any god I can dredge up, even the Supreme Rat ... just in case.

Nough of that. I'm not out to start a religious argument, though religion does shape our other beliefs. Taking that God made this earth with our types of lifeforms, does that necessarily mean he didn't make other worlds with intelligent inhabitants?

Maybe they're based on silicon, a very likely possibility?  Their sizes  might very from the sub-microscopic to each creature encompassing entire galaxies.  Their perception of time might be much different from ours.  They might well have physical senses we lack.

If we met them in outer space, would we even have enough in common to communicate?  They might have no idea of radio waves.  Might perceive time at a different rate.  To them, we might seem to be moving so slowly they can't sense life inside our spacecraft.  Or, conversely, they might seem the same to us.

There are too many variables, holes in our scientific projections, to make more than an idiotic guess.  

On the other hand, we have no choice but to stumble around like fools, forming one opinion after another. Our combined egos give us no choice.  And would you really prefer the other choice, one of sitting back on our rears and watching until the stars  around us blink out?

Charlie


----------



## escorial (Sep 21, 2014)

very informative piece..kindda very freely written man


----------



## LeeC (Sep 21, 2014)

*escorial*,

Thank you for reading and your kind comment 


*hvysmker*,



> Thanks for the article, LeeC. It must have taken plenty of research.



And thank you for reading 

Actually, it took very little research to write as I'm an ecologist. I only had to double check a few of the facts.

Beyond that, I didn't post this to generate discussion about the contents of the piece. Rather in the vein of what the creative boards are for, to help each other with our writing (or other artistic endeavors) skills. 

We could discuss this endlessly from different sides of the coin, but as I said, this isn't the place.



> I admit that if I have time while on my deathbed, I'll pray to any god I can dredge up, even the Supreme Rat ... just in case.



The only thing I'll respond to is your excellent wit, as demonstrated in all your postings  A few years ago when a couple nice ladies came to the door, bibles in hand, I politely told them I want to go where dogs go. 

------------

My sincere appreciation,
LeeC


----------



## hvysmker (Sep 21, 2014)

Oops, my fault, LeeC.  My natural inclination was to critique but ... somehow ... I became interested in the writing. It held my interest enough to keep me from looking for errors or even noting style.  That should count for something?

I'd like to say I agree with all you wrote, but it was simply above my expertise. I could follow it okay, otherwise I wouldn't have commented, but it was akin to asking a homeless bricklayer in for a formal dinner with all the trimmings ... then asking him his opinion on every item.

On reading it again, I didn't notice any overt errors in grammar or sentence structure, if that's what you're after.

Sorry again,
Charlie


----------



## LeeC (Sep 21, 2014)

*hvysmker*,


Nothing to be sorry for. You were simply explaining how the piece struck you, which is also of benefit to a writer 


Thank you for reading it again, and I do appreciate your comments.


Much obliged,
LeeC


----------



## Terry D (Sep 21, 2014)

Very well written piece, Lee. But, before I can be more specific in my reply, what is the intended audience for the piece? Academic? General interest magazine sort of thing? Do you have a target publication?


----------



## LeeC (Sep 21, 2014)

*Terry D*,

Thank you for reading, and for the kind comment.

Actually I just plan on putting it up on my website, for whoever might wander by and be interested. 

The material is too well known to be of academic value, and otherwise would need all the appropriate references, nor is it the type of thing any magazine I know of would be interested in. So just general interest for inquiring minds, it'll have to be 

In appreciation,
LeeC


PS: When I noticed your Sig a while back I was surprised. We have a GR that I'd ascribed a similar mental list to  Nice.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 22, 2014)

LeeC said:


> *Terry D*,
> 
> Thank you for reading, and for the kind comment.
> 
> ...



It works very well as written for a general interest piece. I particularly like the explanation of the interconnectedness of the Sahara and the Amazon. You explained that in a very concise manner, not something that is easy to do with such an intricate relationship. The writing itself was clear and very readable without being condescending.

My only reservation is the abrupt ending. I felt I was left hanging just a bit. After being taken on this well paced ride through our ecosystem, I reached the last paragraph and am told that humans have extended their reach around the planet, but it doesn't matter (my words not yours) because in a billion years we'll all be rendered to jerky by our own sun. I think that eventuality is significant enough to warrant a bit more space, or the promise of a subsequent posting about the long-term effects of stellar evolution. Of course I may feel that way because of my interest in astronomy.

Overall it's an article that is readable and informative.


----------



## LeeC (Sep 22, 2014)

> Originally Posted by Terry D:
> My only reservation is the abrupt ending. I felt I was left hanging just a bit.



You've hit on what bothered me most about this piece — how to wrap up such an expansive topic without going on and on. I've got to work on that.




> Originally Posted by Terry D:
> I reached the last paragraph and am told that humans have extended their reach around the planet, but it doesn't matter (my words not yours) because in a billion years we'll all be rendered to jerky by our own sun.



What I'm trying to avoid here is a sense of another doom and gloom message from on high  Rather I'm attempting an awing look at what all physical life entails, knowing all the while it takes a shift in paradigm to appreciate. That is in the natural forces that shape and assist all life forms, from autotrophs to heterotrophs, from cyanobacteria to giant redwoods, and from viruses and bdellovibrio to blue whales, in the life sustaining cycle from mineral nutrient pool to primary producers, to herbivores, to carnivores, to decomposers, back to mineral nutrient pool. 


Neither do I want this piece to be seen as a condemnation of humans, as we're but a liminal thread in Nature's fluid web-of-life, all with the same inherent behavioral traits. Nor either as an ending of life when the Earth is no longer habitable, as there are surly overlapping stages of life elsewhere. 


What your valuable comments indicate to me is I'm not there yet. With such a broad brush stroke to get across the idea of natural forces relevance to being, I ran out of breath focusing down to life forms.




> Originally Posted by Terry D:
> I think that eventuality is significant enough to warrant a bit more space, or the promise of a subsequent posting about the long-term effects of stellar evolution. Of course I may feel that way because of my interest in astronomy.



You are likely ahead of many then in understanding that in a broader sense it's not just the Earth that's a living system. While I concentrate on Earth's ecology, I often mull over speculation such as the creation of the universe being an ongoing rhythmic contraction and dilation like a heart  — something like matter being compressed in an all consuming black hole, only to explode again. Wild thoughts eh 


Sorry to get so carried away, it's such a fascinating topic to me.


I really, really appreciate your thoughts,
LeeC


----------

